# [ot] InvitiGmailItalia & pensieri bigbrother googleiano

## =DvD=

Ho appena preso il mio invito Gmail, e ho la mia bella casellina da un Gb offerta da google.

Prima o poi mi arriveranno degli inviti per far entrare altra gente, e ho pensato che fosse carino pensare a voi gentooiani italiani.

Quindi chi è interessato posti!

[tra le altre cose secondo me google ha fatto centro un altra volta, con questa storia degli inviti ogni utente va a cercare altri utenti, insomma là sono delle bestie!!!!! grandi!]Last edited by =DvD= on Thu Sep 09, 2004 8:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> [tra le altre cose secondo me google ha fatto centro un altra volta, con questa storia degli inviti ogni utente va a cercare altri utenti, insomma là sono delle bestie!!!!! grandi!]

 

Mah, credo che sia il contrario, Piú che cercare "a chi distribuire inviti" sono gli altri che cercano chi ha gli inviti, anche se ultimamente mi sembra che la cosa si sia affievolita.

Certo non posso che ringraziare la "febbre da gmail", dato che yahoo mi ha portato la casella di posta a 250Mb...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

azz a me solo a 100!

----------

## koma

io vojo gmail   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> azz a me solo a 100!

 

Si 100 anche a me... ma sono un pó rinco  :Sad: 

(da dove ho generato il 250 poi non lo so!)

----------

## X-Drum

 *koma wrote:*   

> io vojo gmail  

 

io ce l'ho ed è una figata muahahhahha

----------

## r_howie

 *koma wrote:*   

> io vojo gmail  

 

C'è posta per te.

----------

## zUgLiO

vedere firma  :Smile: 

----------

## kaosone

anche io ho 12 inviti se vi servono mandatemi un pm

ciao

----------

## randomaze

Nessuno ha provato il GmailFS?

----------

## =DvD=

Io aspetto di vedere che non dia noia ai googleiani sta cosa, ci tengo alla mia bella casellina nuova nuova!

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha provato il GmailFS?

 

cmq notevole  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Josuke

anche io sarei interessato  :Sad: 

----------

## paperp

Io ho di recente preso 1 casella con spymac.com e vorrei sapere se nessuno di voi ha fatto lo stesso.

Comunque anc'iosarei inteessato ad avere una casella di gmail.

ciao

----------

## PXL

io sono circa 4 giorni che ce l'ho ma ancora non posso invitare nessuno...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Beh, eccomi qui, se volete girarmi l'invito...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

se vi avanza un invito raffo è disponibile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gaffiere

frena frena un secondo...

gentilmente spiegatemi ben benino la storia degli inviti per Gmail.

al tempo avevo "chiesto" a google di tenermi informato su questa proposta (ehi sembra quasi che siamo amici-ci  :Laughing:  ) ma al momento non ho ricevuto ancora nessun avviso.

see ya

----------

## Aleksandra

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Io ho di recente preso 1 casella con spymac.com e vorrei sapere se nessuno di voi ha fatto lo stesso.
> 
> Comunque anc'iosarei inteessato ad avere una casella di gmail.
> 
> ciao

 

Io ce l'ho da circa sei mesi  :Wink:  e da un paio di settimane anche gmail  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io ce l'ho da circa sei mesi  e da un paio di settimane anche gmail 

 

esagggeraaata.

ok ora ti mando 5 divx splittati in email   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> gentilmente spiegatemi ben benino la storia degli inviti per Gmail.

 

Banalmente: GMail é in beta e non acetta utenti qualunque ma periodicamente da la possibilità a chi é già utente di invitare i suoi amici.

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esagggeraaata.
> 
> ok ora ti mando 5 divx splittati in email  
> ...

 

brutta bestia l'invidia eh?   :Laughing:  due mail da un giga, una da 100 mega da 2 anni  (in imap) ahhhhhhhh che bello lo spazio  :Razz: 

----------

## xchris

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> brutta bestia l'invidia eh?   due mail da un giga, una da 100 mega da 2 anni  (in imap) ahhhhhhhh che bello lo spazio 

 

sbooorooooona  :Very Happy: 

sei peggio di me.   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## napo

Ogni tanto mi appare questo metodo per autentificarmi con gmail

[img:34c099f6c8]http://sra.itc.it/people/napolitano/images/gmail.jpg[/img:34c099f6c8]

ovvero: richiesta di un codice, generato al volo su una immagine, per una conferma di autentificazione.

Questo mi accade solo dopo che ho fatto un uso massiccio dell'estensione per firefox gmail-notifier.

A mio avviso questo potrebbe essere un ostacolo per progetti come GMail-FS e Gallina (un blog che usa gmail come storage)

----------

## randomaze

 *napo wrote:*   

> Questo mi accade solo dopo che ho fatto un uso massiccio dell'estensione per firefox gmail-notifier.
> 
> A mio avviso questo potrebbe essere un ostacolo per progetti come GMail-FS e Gallina (un blog che usa gmail come storage)

 

Interessante, questo non lo sapevo  :Sad: 

----------

## tomasino

A tomasino piacerebbe aver un account Gmail, anche per provare ad usarlo come file system

----------

## xchris

 *napo wrote:*   

> Ogni tanto mi appare questo metodo per autentificarmi con gmail
> 
> 

 

pessima notizia.

presto freepops fallira'  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pessima notizia.
> 
> presto freepops fallira' 
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   nooooo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *napo wrote:*   Ogni tanto mi appare questo metodo per autentificarmi con gmail
> 
>  
> 
> pessima notizia.
> ...

 ... sarò tardo, ma qual è il nesso, ammesso ci sia?

Inoltre, a parte la questione dello spazio cosa avrebbe di così speciale Gmail? Inoltre rimane tuttora vero che Google si riserva di mantenere le mail anche se cancelli l'account?

----------

## napo

Il nesso e' che se vuoi accedere a gmail con applicazioni diverse dal browser e' probabile che ti ogni tanto non ti funzioni visto che e' richiesta la doppia autentificazione.

Riguardo i vantaggi su gmail, io vedo:

velocita'

ricerca

sicurezza sui backup

Di fatto concordo su quanto scritto qui 

http://wikilab.net/archivi/2004/09/02/quel-che-google-sa-di-voi/

Tant'e' che preferisco usare gmail per le mailing-list pubbliche a cui sono iscritto, ottenendo il vantaggio di avere un valido motore di ricerca sui contenuti apparsi nelle liste

----------

## HexDEF6

Se qualcuno non sa a chi dare l'invito... io mi offro volontario   :Wink: 

Ciao!

P.S. ciao Napo!

----------

## Truzzone

Chi ha qualche invito da 'buttare' se vuole darmene uno non fa niente di male   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *napo wrote:*   

> Il nesso e' che se vuoi accedere a gmail con applicazioni diverse dal browser e' probabile che ti ogni tanto non ti funzioni visto che e' richiesta la doppia autentificazione.

 Ok, avevo intuito bene *napo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di fatto concordo su quanto scritto qui 
> 
> http://wikilab.net/archivi/2004/09/02/quel-che-google-sa-di-voi/
> ...

 Bel link, grazie

Cmq non frequentando mailing-lists, preferendo l'smtp, non dovendo mandare mail enormi [in qual caso ftp is my friend] e NON fidandomi di Google/Grande_fratello, credo che farò a meno di questa roba... Inoltre con GPG diventa assai scomoda, no?

Non so perchè ma sto iniziando a sviluppare una certa insofferenza verso google... La parola monopolio continua a risuonarmi in testa... Assieme a pubblicità e privacy...

.:deadhead:. che attende i simpson

----------

## SilveRo

Ho 6 inviti GMAIL da regalare.... Chi li vuole risponda quotando il mio messaggio, in questo thread, e includendo l'indirizzo e-mail a cui devo mandare l'invito.

Fino a esaurimento scorte, e priorita' ai primi che rispondono quotandomi e includendo il loro indirizzo e-mail, in questo thread (NON pm).

=)

----------

## xchris

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fino a esaurimento scorte, e priorita' ai primi che rispondono quotandomi e includendo il loro indirizzo e-mail, in questo thread (NON pm).
> 
> 

 

non mi sembra il caso di incasinare il thread..  :Smile: 

meglio il PM

ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

> Ho 6 inviti GMAIL da regalare.... Chi li vuole risponda quotando il mio messaggio, in questo thread, e includendo l'indirizzo e-mail a cui devo mandare l'invito.
> 
> Fino a esaurimento scorte, e priorita' ai primi che rispondono quotandomi e includendo il loro indirizzo e-mail, in questo thread (NON pm).
> 
> =)

 

vivaldi@supahlooza.homelinux.org

Grazie!

----------

## SilveRo

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *SilveRo wrote:*   
> 
> Fino a esaurimento scorte, e priorita' ai primi che rispondono quotandomi e includendo il loro indirizzo e-mail, in questo thread (NON pm).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non volevo continuare a ricevere messaggi anche dopo che gli inviti sono finiti, ma cmq, non hai tutti i torti. Facciamo che do' la liberta' di contattarmi sia in thread che col pm...

=)

----------

## xchris

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non volevo continuare a ricevere messaggi anche dopo che gli inviti sono finiti, ma cmq, non hai tutti i torti. Facciamo che do' la liberta' di contattarmi sia in thread che col pm...
> 
> =)

 

si,è comprensibile...

potresti accettare i PM e quando li finisci posti che li hai finiti  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## SilveRo

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *SilveRo wrote:*   
> 
> Non volevo continuare a ricevere messaggi anche dopo che gli inviti sono finiti, ma cmq, non hai tutti i torti. Facciamo che do' la liberta' di contattarmi sia in thread che col pm...
> 
> =) 
> ...

 

Si, ci avevo pensato  =)

Cmq, mandato a HexDEF6, ne rimangono 5.

----------

## realthing

 *napo wrote:*   

> Di fatto concordo su quanto scritto qui 
> 
> http://wikilab.net/archivi/2004/09/02/quel-che-google-sa-di-voi/
> 
> Tant'e' che preferisco usare gmail per le mailing-list pubbliche a cui sono iscritto, ottenendo il vantaggio di avere un valido motore di ricerca sui contenuti apparsi nelle liste

 

[/OT]Mah... io trovo a volte troppo paranoiche (si fa per dire, spero nessuno si offenda) queste questioni... 

Leggendo il tuo link: Il mio IP comunque il mio service provider lo sa sempre e comunque, proprio come le poste italiane sanno il mio indrizzo, la telecom il mio numero di telefono etc...

Se non faccio nulla di illegale non vedo perchè devo preoccuparmi. E se voglio fare qualcosa di illegale avrò la furbizia di provare a nascondermi, come accade nella vita reale.

E che google sappia che leggo la mailing list di gentoo o di vivalagnocca.com che mi tange? E che mi frega se sa che oggi ho litigato con la mia tipa o esco con i miei amici?

Sono consapevole che la libertà e la privacy sono un diritto fondamentale, ma sono altre le cose che mi preoccupano. Poter esprimere le opinioni che voglio sempre e comunque, avere notizie dal mondo attendibili e non manipolate, cercare di pensare con la testa e non "conformarsi" agli standard che ci vengono imposti... credo che conti di più che le 4 cacchiate che scrivo su un e-mail.[/OT]

----------

## randomaze

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Se non faccio nulla di illegale non vedo perchè devo preoccuparmi. E se voglio fare qualcosa di illegale avrò la furbizia di provare a nascondermi, come accade nella vita reale.

 

Pensavo lo stesso quando ho messo il mio numero di telefono sulla guida telecom.

Peccato che "nulla di illegale" lo fanno anche quei rompipalle delle 25 compagnie telefoniche italiane che chiamano per proporre le loro offerte.

"nulla di illegale" lo fanno anche tutti quelli che mi intasano la casella mail con le loro cartacce.

...

 *Quote:*   

> E che google sappia che leggo la mailing list di gentoo o di vivalagnocca.com che mi tange? E che mi frega se sa che oggi ho litigato con la mia tipa o esco con i miei amici?

 

Beh, l'importante é che tu sappia che lui sa (o potrebbe sapere).

Poi la scelta é tua.

 *Quote:*   

> avere notizie dal mondo attendibili e non manipolate

 

e qui IMHO si tratta di fantascienza  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mouser

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   avere notizie dal mondo attendibili e non manipolate 
> 
> e qui IMHO si tratta di fantascienza 

 

Quoto PIENAMENTE randomaze!!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## napo

 *Quote:*   

> E che google sappia che leggo la mailing list di gentoo o di vivalagnocca.com che mi tange?

 

[OT]: La mia email e' wlagnocca e non vivalagnocca   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Se non faccio nulla di illegale non vedo perchè devo preoccuparmi. E se voglio fare qualcosa di illegale avrò la furbizia di provare a nascondermi, come accade nella vita reale[snip]

 

Il problema è che concedendo oggi queste piccole e apparantemente insignificanti cose rischi di trovarti quasi inconsapevolmente in un vero regime alla "grande fratello" di orwelliana memoria.

Le telecamere di sorveglianza nelle piazze che male mi fanno? Mica ho nulla da nascondere. Quindi se te le mettiamo anche in ufficio, fa lo stesso? Ma certo, tanto lavoro. Se sniffiamo tutta la sua posta le da fastidio? Non ho nulla da nascondere, faccia pure. Possiamo anche tracciare ogni suo movimento sul globo? Si accomodi... etc etc etc

Anche il più lungo dei viaggi inizia con un semplice passo, dice il saggio. E se quel viaggio non si rivelasse lungo, ma terrificante e diretto verso l'eliminazione della libertà?

Non concedere nulla di non indispensabile, domani potrebbe essere tardi per pentirsene.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Quoto in pieno shev

Aggiungo anche che la cosa non mi sembra così distante nel futuro, ma abbastanza vicina nel domani...

----------

## SilveRo

Beh, mi sono finiti gli inviti.... =)

----------

## realthing

Capisco e condivido le vostre obiezioni.... 

Sono stato un pò "estremista" nel mio pensiero apposta, per vedere che ne pensavate. Quello che intendevo dire è che a volte comunque si eccede nel preoccuparsi di proteggere dati e informazioni, preoccupati appunto del "grande fratello", e ci si cura meno di altri aspetti che sono potenzialmente più pericolosi, perchè mirati ad uniformarci. Per dirla breve mi preoccupa molto di più il GrandeFratello di Mediaset (sì,sì... la trasmissione) che il "grande fratello google".

----------

## xchris

 *SilveRo wrote:*   

> Beh, mi sono finiti gli inviti.... =)

 

appunto...

cmq in ogni istante siamo "tracciati" da cellulari,telepass,carte di credito,navigazione su vcnet...

cosa sara' mai uno + uno -?

grazie SilveRo per l'account  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## realthing

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   avere notizie dal mondo attendibili e non manipolate 
> 
> e qui IMHO si tratta di fantascienza 

 

Appunto! 

E' questo uno dei veri problemi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq in ogni istante siamo "tracciati" da cellulari,telepass,carte di credito,navigazione su vcnet...

 

Lo so che non e' forse molto gusto ma quoto in pieno quello detto da xchris

----------

## knefas

[OT]

Spero che nessuno ce l'abbia mai con me, perche' guardando cosa compro con la carta di credito, le email, cosa prendo al supermercato con la tessera punti, le registrazioni delle telecamere ecc...ecc... in pochi minuti saprebbero tutto. 

Non accadra' probabilmente mai, ma rimane la sensazione che potrebbe un giorno succedere...

[/OT]

----------

## shev

 *knefas wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Spero che nessuno ce l'abbia mai con me, perche' guardando cosa compro con la carta di credito, le email, cosa prendo al supermercato con la tessera punti, le registrazioni delle telecamere ecc...ecc... in pochi minuti saprebbero tutto. 
> 
> Non accadra' probabilmente mai, ma rimane la sensazione che potrebbe un giorno succedere...
> ...

 

Proprio perchè già di mezzi ne hanno che IMHO è meglio non concedergliene altri così a cuor leggero. Sia chiaro, non ce l'ho con google, è un discorso generale; questi ragionamenti non li approvo proprio, come detto nell'altro mio post: già abbiamo perso parte della nostra privacy e libertà, non mi pare un buon motivo per accettare così allegramente che ci vengano sottratte ulteriormente.

Dimenticare queste cose vuol dire aver già perso in modo forse irrimediabile quel poco di libertà che abbiamo. 

Se oggi possiamo venire "schedati" è proprio perchè in passato abbiamo fatto l'errore di accettare piccole privazioni di privacy/libertà "perchè tanto non ho nulla da nascondere" o perchè "tanto se vogliono mi schedano comunque". Certo, soprattutto se gli diamo una mano.

p.s.: ovviamente, condite il tutto con IMHO a gogò  :Smile: 

----------

## realthing

Beh.. non è che queste informazioni sono a disposizione di chi le vuole così... senza una ragione. Non facciamo fantascienza. Come per perquisirti la casa, allo stesso modo per accedere ai tui conti, movimenti e tracciare le tue chiamate o tuoi contatti ci vuole una motivazione, un mandato o un autorizzazione di qualche tribunale. Esiste una legge sulla privacy...

----------

## =DvD=

Datemi del qualunquista, datemi del superficiale, ma davvero io non ho nulla da nascondere, e se controllano anzi ben venga, così chi ha cose da nascondere le deve nascondere meglio.

E ancora: io non ci credo che poi un giorno verrà una fantomatica dittatura dove ti manganellano secondo quello che leggi in mail, o quello che compri, e se verrà sarò tra i primi a ribellarmi.

----------

## codadilupo

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Come per perquisirti la casa, allo stesso modo per accedere ai tui conti, movimenti e tracciare le tue chiamate o tuoi contatti ci vuole una motivazione, un mandato o un autorizzazione di qualche tribunale. Esiste una legge sulla privacy...

 

se, e solo se, dopo, chi spia vuole passarle ad un tribunale, le informazioni.

Coda

la parte seguente é omessa dal post, ma chiarisce l'affermazione

Ma da quel che mi ricordo, i servizi segreti non si sono mai appoggiati a questo genere di istituzioni, alle quali, per altro, sono completamente sottratti, nell'atto delle loro funzioni.

Per concludere: non puoi credere di essere libero, se qualcuno é piu' libero di te. l'alternativa é che o sei cieco, o vuoi esserlo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> E ancora: io non ci credo che poi un giorno verrà una fantomatica dittatura

 

una bella frase di non mi ricordo piu' chi recitava: "ai tempi del fascismo, non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo". Che é, in fin dei conti, un'ottima sintesi di quello che devono aver pensato i cittadini delle località limitrofe ai campi di concentramento, quando, a guerra finita, si sono resi conto di cosa c'era di fianco a casa.

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

 *coda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una bella frase di non mi ricordo piu' chi recitava: "ai tempi del fascismo, non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo". Che é, in fin dei conti, un'ottima sintesi di quello che devono aver pensato i cittadini delle località limitrofe ai campi di concentramento, quando, a guerra finita, si sono resi conto di cosa c'era di fianco a casa.
> 
> Coda

 

mi quoto

 *io wrote:*   

> e se verrà sarò tra i primi a ribellarmi

 

----------

## akiross

Bah, diciamo che a me non frega molto di avere gmail... io scarico tutto sul computer, e in ogni caso in circa 2 anni ho raccolto 300 mega di mail, quindi stando alla logica dovrei raggiungere 1G in 5 anni crica. Questo manderebbe a farsi benedire la logica "non cancelli mai" di gmail

Detto questo, lo proverei solo per curiosita'...

Quindi in conclusione, se proprio vi avanza un invito, fatemi un fischio  :Smile: 

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> mi quoto
> 
>  *io wrote:*   e se verrà sarò tra i primi a ribellarmi 

 

forse sono stato criptico, ma é proprio l'utilizzo del tempo futuro che mi lascia perplesso, dacché c'e' poco da rimandare: o si lotta tutti i giorni, o non si sarà mai lottato.

Coda

----------

## =DvD=

Basta non voler lottare per forza anche quando non c'è niente contro cui lottare  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Basta non voler lottare per forza anche quando non c'è niente contro cui lottare 

 

ovvero non lotti oggi, ne' domani, ne' domani l'altro. Non c'e' da aspettare nessuna dittatura, perché corri il rischio di accorgertene solo dopo che é finita, che ci vivevi già dentro.

EDIT: scusa, ho letto solo ora il pm

Coda

----------

## mambro

Scusate, ma la possibilità di leggere le e-mail degli utenti ce l'hanno anche yahoo, tin.it, libero etc etc... non vedo cosa possa avere di tanto scandaloso gmail   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

Bah, guardate... per quel che riguarda il discorso sulla privacy di google, leggendo "cosa google sa di voi", mi accorgo solo di una cosa: questa e' follia, o paranoia.

Per quanto mi riguarda so benissimo che chiunque (leggi qualsiasi azienda) puo' sapere tutto di me. Non me ne frega molto.

Google sa quello che cerchi con le ricerche? L'echelon sa tutto di te e che stai leggendo questo post? Gmail sa cosa leggi? TIN/Vodafone/Wind sanno dove sei? Possiamo continuare all'infinito...

La realta' e' questa, per quello che mi riguarda, finche' non ho niente da nascondere non temo che si invada la mia privacy. Sono iscritto a tuttinudi? si, mi piacciono le modelline svestite. E allora? Io credo che ognuno debba pensare ai fatti propri, in base a cio' penso che se qualcuno o qualcosa sappia di me... bhe, e' tutta popolarita'  :Very Happy: 

L'unica cosa che mi da molto fastidio, e' la SPAM. il resto non conta (e' in un certo senso invasione della privacy, ma essendo fastidiosa allora non la tollero)

E anzi... in un certo modo, se tutti sapessero di me, mi sentirei piu' sicuro.

Ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma la possibilità di leggere le e-mail degli utenti ce l'hanno anche yahoo, tin.it, libero etc etc... non vedo cosa possa avere di tanto scandaloso gmail  

 

credo che il tutto stia nel fatto che, per quanto tecnicamente possibile da parte di qualsiasi provider di qualsisi servizio (ad esempio: io, visto che amministro il server di posta aziendale  :Wink: ), resta illegale farlo previo consenso del'interessato. Ma se il consenso il provider ce l'ha, ed é pure conditio sine qua non del servizio, beh, allora puo' farlo come e quando vuole... e senza preavviso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E anzi... in un certo modo, se tutti sapessero di me, mi sentirei piu' sicuro.

   :Question:   Questa me la spieghi...

Cmq questo è il sito di quei mattacchioni dei ragazzi del progetto winston smith [1984 di Orwell anyone?] http://e-privacy.firenze.linux.it/pws/

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

comunque, senza andare molto lontano, ci sono provider che di spazio te ne danno quanto ne vuoi (infinito): interfree. E non mi pare che facciano controlli sulla posta. Ti arriva ogni tanto qualche messaggio di spam da loro (tipo uno ogni tot settimane),ma solitamente sono offerte di computer, per cui sono anche abbastanza interessanti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   E ancora: io non ci credo che poi un giorno verrà una fantomatica dittatura 
> 
> una bella frase di non mi ricordo piu' chi recitava: "ai tempi del fascismo, non sapevo di vivere ai tempi del fascismo"

 

Mah, a me un amico nato e vissuto oltre cortina (no, non sulle alpi....) mi ha detto di essere cresciuto sapendo che gli statunitensi mangiavano i bambini.

ProT-0-TypE: Il fatto che a te non sembra che facciano controlli sulla posta non significa che non li facciano, o che non possano farlo nei prossimi anni spulciando i vari log e backup.

Tutte le aziende hanno i loro dati su di noi, l'unico problema che hanno é metterli insieme, cosa non fattibile se non illegalmente, su mandato di un magistrato (non un mandato solo, ma uno per TIM/Omnitel/Wind, uno per Yahoo, uno per VISA/Mastercard.....) oppure con (neanche tanto) lavoro dietro da parte dei Servizi.

Google non ha bisogno di fare tanto casino, gli basta un DBA per incrociare qualche tabella di Blogger, con quelle di gmail, con i cookie del browser. Poi se il DBA in questione faccia tali operazioni per conto di Google, della CIA, dei marziani, o più semplicemente confezioni dati da rivendere sottobanco agli spammer beh, tutto da vedere.

E comunque nessuno dice che non dobbiamo più usare la carta di credito, la posta elettronica non criptata, la macchina, la raccolta punti fragola o simili, solo é bene sapere ed essere coscienti delle informazioni che diamo in giro.

E, come dice shev cercare di dare il meno possibile.

----------

## realthing

Continuo a non vedere una minaccia così grossa per la mia liberta...

Libertà e non avere costrizioni, vincoli o situazioni da cui non puoi sfuggire. Google, le banche e la Vodafone certamente non sanno nulla del ragazzino immigrato 12enne che lava i vetri al semaforo sotto casa mia, perchè non ha il computer, i soldi e un telefono. Anzi, non ha neppure probabilmente un "nome", un permesso. Burocraticamente non esiste. Eppure credo che di libertà ne abbia molta meno di me, che sono "schedato".

----------

## codadilupo

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Burocraticamente non esiste. Eppure credo che di libertà ne abbia molta meno di me, che sono "schedato".

 

beh, questo dovrebbe darti la cifra di cosa sei costretto a scambiare con una parvenza di libertà, in questa parte di mondo.

Coda

----------

## akiross

@deadhead

Umm la sicurezza e' data dal fatto che se tutti sanno quello che fai, dove sei, insomma se c'e' evidenza, si fa piu' fatica ad incastrarti. Si pensa sempre e si e' sempre pensato che le cose losche si fanno in privato: se tu fai tutto in pubblico, le probabilita' che si sospetti di te calano.

Bhe comunque... una osservazione vorrei farla:

vero e' che tutti potrebbero sapere tutto, ma per certe cose (come la carta di credito) ci sono anche delle garanzie di riservatezza: voglio dire, se faccio un sito che accetta pagameti dalle carte e registro tutti i codici che lo usano, eh, crittazione o no, io gabbo tutti. Ovviamente pero', se sfrutto qualche codice a mio favore (e la carta non e' stata rubata), si risale facilmente a me.

A questo punto vi chiedo di essere un po' realisti: per certe cose la privacy e' garantita dalla moralita', e anche se si potesse fare, non si fa.

IMHO

Ciauz!

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> per certe cose la privacy e' garantita dalla moralita'

 

L'unica conclusione che posso trarre su questa frase é che la privacy per quelle cose non esiste.

----------

## =DvD=

Io ragazzi leggo tante cose perfette in teoria, ma assurde in pratica.

Se uno ritiene la vita che fanno quelli che chiedono l'elemosina migliore della propria perchè ha libertà, perchè non si deve abbassare alle regole del sistema, allora penso dovrebbe andare un po in posti dove ci sono problemi seri, quei posti da dove questa gente scappa.

Qui non si muore di fame, qui non si è costretti a fare nulla, qui non c'è la guerra e non c'è una dittatura. Qui ogniuno ha la macchina o quasi, siamo realisti, una persona che muore di fame o che è afflitta da una ditatura o che scappa dalla guerra se leggesse di gente che si lamenta perchè potrebbero sapere troppo di lui e allora non c'è libertà pensate un po' che penserebbe...

E' come la storiella del ricco che si lamenta di aver ricevuto caviale invece di salmone, mentre nella stanza accanto mangiano patate crude.

Non ci si rende conto che noi siamo i ricchi del mondo, ma intendo ricchi anche non dal punto di vista pecuniario, e a volte farci troppe seghe mentali è sbagliato. Ci si lamenta come se non avessimo libertà e come se fossimo quasi in una dittatura. Un po' di esperienza in posti dove si sta un po peggio servirebbe, davvero.

Tutto chiaramente secondo il mio humile modo di vedere!

=D

----------

## =DvD=

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh, questo dovrebbe darti la cifra di cosa sei costretto a scambiare con una parvenza di libertà, in questa parte di mondo.
> 
> Coda

 

Ma non sono costretto, lo accetto.

Tu piuttosto se ti senti cosi trattato male puoi andare da un altra parte. (suona cattivo ma il tono non lo è).

Non capisco sul serio se ti da così noia scambiare non lo fare. Ma non lo fare sul serio! Se stai male non andare in un ospedale, però curati da solo, per esempio, perchè lamedicina e gli ospedali sono figli di questos scambio che tanto critichi. 

(sempre in tono buono!!)

=D

----------

## realthing

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io ragazzi leggo tante cose perfette in teoria, ma assurde in pratica.
> 
> Se uno ritiene la vita che fanno quelli che chiedono l'elemosina migliore della propria perchè ha libertà, perchè non si deve abbassare alle regole del sistema, allora penso dovrebbe andare un po in posti dove ci sono problemi seri, quei posti da dove questa gente scappa.
> 
> Qui non si muore di fame, qui non si è costretti a fare nulla, qui non c'è la guerra e non c'è una dittatura. Qui ogniuno ha la macchina o quasi, siamo realisti, una persona che muore di fame o che è afflitta da una ditatura o che scappa dalla guerra se leggesse di gente che si lamenta perchè potrebbero sapere troppo di lui e allora non c'è libertà pensate un po' che penserebbe...
> ...

 

Sottoscrivo in toto   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gufodotto

interessante discussione... e visto che ci sono, mi accodo alla richiesta: chi vuole inviarmi un invito e' ben accetto  :Wink:   gufodotto<a>yahoo.com (please sostituite la <a> con @)

piu' per provare gmail, che per effettiva necessita'... ma se davvero le funzioni di ricerca  son cosi' efficienti, allora potrei trasferire su di esso le mailing list... 

ciao ciao (e grazie a chiunque mi invitasse)  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Non ci si rende conto che noi siamo i ricchi del mondo, ma intendo ricchi anche non dal punto di vista pecuniario, e a volte farci troppe seghe mentali è sbagliato. Ci si lamenta come se non avessimo libertà e come se fossimo quasi in una dittatura. Un po' di esperienza in posti dove si sta un po peggio servirebbe, davvero.

 

Non mi é chiaro l'oscuro motivo per cui, se una cosa non mi piace non posso chiedere di cambiarla o cercare di non servirmente e devo cambiare paese/nazione o altro.

Sopratutto non mi é chiaro perché siamo passati da un generico discorso sulla privacy a un discorso del tipo "Io dico che siamo liberi, anche se schedati e se non ti piace vattene". Non c'é nessun problema a continuare il discorso sui mali del mondo e al posto ideale per vivere (essitente o utopistico), ma cerchiamo di stabilirlo in partenza, altrimenti vediamo di rimanere il più possibile IT, altrimenti al prossimo passo troviamo Berlusconi, Bush, Bin Laden, e via dicendo.

----------

## realthing

E' vero ci siamo lasciati un pò prendere la mano..

Tornando in topic: 

Estratto da Gmail Privacy Policy:

You should know:

We collect limited account information and store and maintain your account and email messages on our secure servers. 

We will never rent, sell or share information that personally identifies you for marketing purposes without your express permission. 

We serve highly relevant ads and other information as part of the service using our unique content-targeting technology. No human reads your email to target ads or related information to you without your consent.  

Aldilà di discorsi sui massimi sistemi e sulla libertà, credo che siano delle condizioni ragionevoli per avere un gigabyte di spazio gratuito da riempire con mailing-list evitando se si vuole le e-mail personali.

Ho Gmail da un paio di giorni, se ricevo inviti da distribuire vi infromerò visto che qualcuno li vuole. Io lo ho trovato (in 5 minuti)  qui 

----------

## randomaze

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Estratto da Gmail Privacy Policy:

 

Quello era ovvio. 

Come é ovvio che un azienda di import-export non dirà mai che il suo core-business é il commercio di sostanze illegali.

Come ovvio é che per effetto del DMCA quei database sono praticamente liberamente acessibili alla ricerca di qualcosa che possa far pensare a un terrorista.

Come é ovvio che domani i proprietari di google possono cambiare idea.

Come é ovvio che, anche se google dichiara che i dati sono acessibili a un limitato insieme di persone fidate non sai quanti sono e quanto sono fidati. E se lo saranno anche domani.

Chiudo ricordando che nessuno ha detto "GMail é il demonio, non usatelo", semplicemente napo ha fatto notare alcune cose ritenendo importante che, chi usa gmail le sapesse. Punto.

Un pò come chi fa notare che con il ReiserFS4 ci sono delle instabilità e potrebbero andare persi dei dati. Poi c'é gente che per questo non lo usa, altri che lo usano stando attenti e facendo frequenti backup e altri ancora che se ne fregano e lo usano e basta.

----------

## shev

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io ragazzi leggo tante cose perfette in teoria, ma assurde in pratica.
> 
> Se uno ritiene la vita che fanno quelli che chiedono l'elemosina migliore della propria perchè ha libertà, perchè non si deve abbassare alle regole del sistema, allora penso dovrebbe andare un po in posti dove ci sono problemi seri, quei posti da dove questa gente scappa

 

Chi ha detto questo? Mi pare che nessuno abbia scritto una cosa simile. Abbiamo semplicemente cercato di far riflettere un po' la gente sull'accettare troppo allegramente certe cose. Nessuno ha detto non usare nulla, ma solo di pensare a ciò che si sta facendo.

Per il resto, continuate pure ad accettare ogni limitazione della privacy o della libertà, come dicevo quando (o se) vi renderete conto che forse è meglio cominciare a preoccuparsi, sarà probabilmente troppo tardi e avrete poi voglia di ribellarvi (sempre che vi lascino provare a farlo...). 

Poi per carità, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole e di fare ciò che vuole della propria privacy/libertà, o di quel che ne rimane   :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   quello che avevo scritto 
> 
> Chi ha detto questo? Mi pare che nessuno abbia scritto una cosa simile. Abbiamo semplicemente cercato di far riflettere un po' la gente sull'accettare troppo allegramente certe cose. Nessuno ha detto non usare nulla, ma solo di pensare a ciò che si sta facendo.

 

L'ho un po' enfatizzato da qua...  :Smile: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *realthing wrote:*   Burocraticamente non esiste. Eppure credo che di libertà ne abbia molta meno di me, che sono "schedato". 
> 
> beh, questo dovrebbe darti la cifra di cosa sei costretto a scambiare con una parvenza di libertà, in questa parte di mondo.Coda

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sopratutto non mi é chiaro perché siamo passati da un generico discorso sulla privacy a un discorso del tipo "Io dico che siamo liberi, anche se schedati e se non ti piace vattene". Non c'é nessun problema a continuare il discorso sui mali del mondo e al posto ideale per vivere (essitente o utopistico), ma cerchiamo di stabilirlo in partenza, altrimenti vediamo di rimanere il più possibile IT, altrimenti al prossimo passo troviamo Berlusconi, Bush, Bin Laden, e via dicendo.

 

ho cambiato il titolo del topic ieri! Mi sembra che sia in topic invece la discussione  :Wink: 

Cmq appena ci troviamo offro una birra a tutti in segno di pace  :Wink:  (cosi si continua al tavolino)

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> ho cambiato il titolo del topic ieri! Mi sembra che sia in topic invece la discussione 

 

Sulla privacy si, anzi hai fatto bene a cambiare il titolo.... se sconfiniamo sui "massimi sistemi" mettendo in campo la sanità e il terzo mondo andiamo OT e non ne veniamo più fuori.

Buona la birra comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Alla fine l'invito l'ho ottenuto per vie traverse quindi chi ce l'ha non me l'invii, lo risparmi per qualcun altro.

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Buona la birra comunque 

 

hehehe e birra sia allora! Se fai un salto in versilia o a pisa messaggia!! lol

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Alla fine l'invito l'ho ottenuto per vie traverse quindi chi ce l'ha non me l'invii, lo risparmi per qualcun altro.

 

io non li ho ancora gli inviti, quando li avrò comunico, magari chi li ha avuti modifichi il post e cancelli la richiesta!

----------

## nomadsoul

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi per carità, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole e di fare ciò che vuole della propria privacy/libertà, o di quel che ne rimane  

 

fin che questo principio resterà valido ognuno avrà la libertà che vuole..

imho  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> fin che questo principio resterà valido ognuno avrà la libertà che vuole.. 

 

Solo finchè la libertà di disporre della tua privacy non inficia la mia...

è per questo che le leggi sulla privacy dovrebbero essere molto restrittive e il livello di attenzione alto, perchè se per qualcuno la privacy può essere un inutile orpello, altri la potrebbero considerare un diritto fondamentale. 

Io per esempio la considero l'ultimo baluardo dell'individualità di fronte all'assalto dell'occhio del grande fratello pubblico... non è una questione di avere niente da nascondere... la questione è che avessi qualcosa da nascondere vorrei essere in grado di farlo! Niente di illegale ovvio, magari le mie opinioni politiche per esempio... del resto mi sembra che in Cina la mancanza di privacy (e l'abondanza di censura... sono da sempre affiancate) sia quancosa di più che una mera lotta di principio...

Se per colpa della lassezza di determinate persone e della noncuranza con cui trattano la loro privacy fosse poi la mia ad essere messa in discussione questo mi farebbe girare alquanto le scatole

Voglio anche aggiungerci una citazione colta per fare un po' spocchia:

"Chi è pronto a rinunciare alle proprie libertà fondamentali per comprarsi briciole di temporanea sicurezza non merita nè la libertà nè la sicurezza" - Benjamin Franklin

che mi sembra sia azzaccata in questa discussione

----------

## =DvD=

 *Quote:*   

> "Chi è pronto a rinunciare alle proprie libertà fondamentali per comprarsi briciole di temporanea sicurezza non merita nè la libertà nè la sicurezza" - Benjamin Franklin 

 

Ugh! Io non mi ci vedo mica!

----------

## leon_73

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> brutta bestia l'invidia eh?   due mail da un giga, una da 100 mega da 2 anni  (in imap) ahhhhhhhh che bello lo spazio 

 

ti ho incontrata di sfuggita solo una volta ma capisco che sei davvero esosa  :Wink: 

my 2 cents per la discussione della "privacy" violata...

1° cents : Andatevi a vedere "Nemico pubblico"... ottimo film con gene ackman e will smith ( mi senbra)...

2° cents ...argomento molto in voga ora tra decreti sulla privacy etc... ( e qui tutti i sistemisti ne sanno qualcosa) si fa un gran parlare di come i dati debbano essere conservati e difesi... ma avete notato che nessuno mai ha parlato del fatto che i dati andrebbero anche distrutti, sempre per il discorso della privace   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

meditate gente.... meditate...

-----------------

Luomo è condannato ad essere libero: condannato perché non si è creato da se stesso, e pur tuttavia libero, perché, una volta gettato nel mondo, è responsabile di tutto ciò che fa. JEAN-PAUL SARTRE

----------

## =DvD=

Ragazzi ma quanto ci vuole a ottenere sti inviti???

----------

## paperp

..nessuno ha inviti per me??

PER ALEKSANDRA:hai mi notato problemi nell'autenticarti con spymac.com usando clinet di posta tipo evoution o thunderbird , a me spesso mi si incanta e mi chiede di riscrivere la password , e poi devo ricreare l'account  senno non riesco più a scaricare la posta...successo mai a te?  :Mad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

OT:

in svizzera la legge sulla privacy prevede che tutte le aziende che raccolgono dati sui propri clienti, li distruggano OBBLIGATORIAMENTE al piu' tardi 6 mesi dopo. e questa trasparenza la vedo anche nella mia compagnia telefonica, dopo che ho chiesto di mandarmi insieme alla bolletta mensile un grafico di utilizzo del cellulare, che regolarmente viene troncata a 6 mesi fa perche' non hanno piu' i dati di allora...

ovviamente ci si puo' fidare e anche no...

Nemico Pubblico e' un gran bel film

/OT

cavolo... ho gmail da diversi mesi e non l'ho ancora usato...

----------

## Aleksandra

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

>  *Aleksandra wrote:*   
> 
> brutta bestia l'invidia eh?   due mail da un giga, una da 100 mega da 2 anni  (in imap) ahhhhhhhh che bello lo spazio  
> 
> ti ho incontrata di sfuggita solo una volta ma capisco che sei davvero esosa 

 

ahhhhh quante cose puo' capire leon_73 in  un  quarto d'ora di aperitivo.... uhm a pensarci bene la cameriera poi ha fatto gli occhi dolci a xchris..... vorra' dire qualcosa?   :Laughing: 

@paperp: si mi e' successo qualche volta, anche se uso kmail  :Wink:  ma non devo ricreare tutte le volte l'account, basta aspettare un po' e poi rifunziona  :Smile: 

----------

## leonida

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> my 2 cents per la discussione della "privacy" violata...

 

Atri due centesimi per un paio di letture:

Packard Vance, I persuasori occulti, 1958, Einaudi, illuminante saggio sulle tecniche dei pubblicitari americani di ben 50 (cinquanta) anni fa. A questo link potete leggerne qualche brano.

P. Calamandrei - Discorso agli studenti per ricordarci da dove vengono le nostre libertà.

[OT] Visto che il governo attuale ha deciso di dimezzare i fondi all'ANPI[/OT]

----------

## =DvD=

Bah politica governo partigiani pubblicitari e tutto il resto a parte ancora non ho inviti e che gatti. (leggi gatto in inglese).

----------

## zUgLiO

occhio a non cascarci 

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=49629

----------

## =DvD=

Ok ho gli inviti! Chi be vuole si faccia avanti!

----------

## paperp

Ho 6 invit Gmail e sarei grato di offrirli a Linux Users magari Gentoo , postate e oppure inviate PM.

Ciao.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Raga, chi mi fa provare la google mail???? Se vi cresce un invito.....

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Dhaki

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Raga, chi mi fa provare la google mail???? Se vi cresce un invito.....
> 
> Grazie a tutti

 

Ho 8 inviti disponibili, se vuoi mandami nome, cognome ed email valida per pm

----------

## koma

ho ancora 7 inviti chi vuole mi mandi un PM

----------

## knefas

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho 8 inviti disponibili, se vuoi mandami nome, cognome ed email valida per pm

 

In realita' nome e cognome sono solo una formalita' per mandare gli inviti, puoi anche scrivere Bart Simpson.   :Embarassed: 

Poi se li vuoi tu va beh, e' un altro discorso   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dhaki

 *knefas wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*   
> 
> Ho 8 inviti disponibili, se vuoi mandami nome, cognome ed email valida per pm 
> 
> In realita' nome e cognome sono solo una formalita' per mandare gli inviti, puoi anche scrivere Bart Simpson.  
> ...

 

AH... Bé Mr.Evolution decidi te.

----------

## =DvD=

Mandatemi un pm, ne ho ancora 3

----------

## r_howie

Se potete, regalate qualche invito a questo sito e farete contento chi è nella (lunghissima) coda.

----------

## Nexus78

Anche io ne ho un po' da distribuire  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Bhè grazie a voi adesso ne ho quattro anche io da distribuire!!!

Perciò chi fosse interessato può mandarmi un pm con l'inidirzzo email ....

 :Razz: 

EDIT : me ne è rimasto uno solo!!!!

----------

## Dimmy

Io ne vorrei uno   :Embarassed: 

Dimmy

.

----------

## comio

io ho 2 inviti disponibili... chi ne vuole?

mandatemi un msg in privato... i primi due vincono gmail...  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

Anche io ne ho una caterva di inviti (6)

Messaggio privato con nome e cognome (reali o fittizi come preferite ed email attuale a cui spedire l'invito)

CYA

----------

## mikfaina

Se qualcuno potesse vorrei anche io una casella Gmail

----------

## lavish

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno potesse vorrei anche io una casella Gmail

 

Detto => Fatto

----------

## exebeje

Una birra, anzi che dico, un litro di birra a chi m'invita!     :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> Una birra, anzi che dico, un litro di birra a chi m'invita!    

 

Esattamente, quale parola non hai capito in:

 *comio wrote:*   

> mandatemi un msg in privato

 

 :Question: 

Direi che ti basta inviare un pm a lavish o a comio o a BlueInGreen o a Nexus78 o a =DvD=. O anche a me.

----------

## mikfaina

Grazie a tutti per l'invito ho fatto contenta anche mia sorella con il vostro aiuto.

Una domanda. Gli invit per altre persone (volevo condividerli anche io con voi) dopo quanto arrivano??

Grazie ancora Mik

----------

## lavish

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Gli invit per altre persone (volevo condividerli anche io con voi) dopo quanto arrivano??
> 
> 

 

~ 1 week

----------

## mikfaina

Finally mi sono arrivati gli inviti che ne vuole ??

----------

## mouser

Se ne hai uno, mi faresti veramente un grande favore (un disco remoto.... :svab: )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Se ne hai uno, mi faresti veramente un grande favore (un disco remoto.... :svab: )
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

=> leggi l'ultimo messaggio di randomaze (nonche' gli altri precedenti...)

Ma e' rimasto qualcuno a leggere i topic prima di postare?   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma e' rimasto qualcuno a leggere i topic prima di postare?  

 

Si.... il povero moderatore che legge tutti i topic... e dopo non ha più il tempo per postare  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

tornando sull'argomento privacy.... noto che ci sono due linee di pensiero.... uno lievemente paranoica ( ragazzi IHMO niente flame ho paura non mi picchiate ecc ecc) ... e uno più che lievemente qualunquista... 

Io da cinico rilancio ... ma secondo voi si può veramente impedire che questo tipo di informazioni rimangano private?? tipo quello che cerco su google?? 

Io credo che in un sistema come il nostro (capitalista ma non vorrei scatenare discorsi politici )  le informazioni di cui si parla sono oro puro per le aziende e che sia irrealistico pensare che non vengano sfruttate... però esiste il rischio reale che un giorno tali informazioni possano diventare discriminanti....allora in definitiva che fare? essere paranoici e in guerra quotidiana come codadilupo (scusami se ti cito ma mi hanno colpito i tuoi post)??? o disinteressati come altri??

Io credo che ben venga se google fa i soldi rivendendo queste informazioni per indagini di mercato in fondo è il loro guadagno ma poniamo delle barriere precise coem si sta cercando di fare sui brevetti software.... certo che se facciamo dietrologia è tutto finito ma in pratica per quello che sappiamo noi e possiamo noi possiamo difenderci e regolamentare invece che fregarsene o rifiutare tutto in toto 

Ciauz!

----------

## randomaze

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> Io da cinico rilancio ... ma secondo voi si può veramente impedire che questo tipo di informazioni rimangano private?? tipo quello che cerco su google?? 

 

Infatti... il concetto è quello di stare attenti alle informazioni che si danno.... bloccare la cosa è quasi impossibile.

E chiedere sempre correttezza e trasparenza in merito al trattamento delle stesse.

 *Quote:*   

> Io credo che ben venga se google fa i soldi rivendendo queste informazioni per indagini di mercato in fondo è il loro guadagno ma poniamo delle barriere precise coem si sta cercando di fare sui brevetti software.... 

 

Mmmm cosa c'entrano i brevetti? quello è un'altro problema.... non meno grave.

E comunque un conto è la rivendita di informazioni statistiche, e un'altro quello di informazioni personali!

----------

## Nemesix2001

 *Quote:*   

> Infatti... il concetto è quello di stare attenti alle informazioni che si danno.... bloccare la cosa è quasi impossibile.
> 
> E chiedere sempre correttezza e trasparenza in merito al trattamento delle stesse. 

 

OK così mi piace di più però mi sembrava che i toni fossero più da grande fratello se ho intrepetato male chiedo scusa il solito problema di leggere e non parlare  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Mmmm cosa c'entrano i brevetti? quello è un'altro problema.... non meno grave.

 

Beh ci vedo molte somiglianze invece.... alla fine ci offrono dei servizi chiamali programmi chiamali un giga di spazio o un motore di ricerca notevolissimo e in cambio ricercano dei guadagni il chè è normale e mio modo di vedere anche giusto... alla fine però se non si sta attenti si finisce per prenderla nel ....leggi: brevetto un gene perchè lo scoperto io piuttosto che leggo la tua posta perchè ci sono le persone brutte e cattive al mondo... insomma la mia idea è... senza essere paranoici per tutto (che fa anche perdere di credibilità ) cerchiamo di essere molto attenti e di lottare anche per quelle che sembrano piccole cose ma in realtà non sono così ininfluenti...

Solo perchè mi sembrava che ci fossero due posizioni un pò troppo estremizzate.

Cmq se non verrò chiamato in causa smetto qui perchè queste cose mi appassionano e vado avanti all'infinito... al limite se ne parla domani davanti ad una birra  :Smile: 

Ciauz!

----------

## =DvD=

Torno intopic: mi hanno dato 50 inviti ora! Penso a tutti.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> mi hanno dato 50 inviti ora! Penso a tutti.

 

gia..ma non farebbero prima a darlo a tutti?  :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Vuoi un invito GMail, chiedi pure   :Very Happy: 

Do you want a GMail account? send me a PM!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## redview

ho 50 inviti: mandatemi pm se siete interessati.

i've got 50 invites: pm me if u'd like one.

salutos!  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   mi hanno dato 50 inviti ora! Penso a tutti. 
> 
> gia..ma non farebbero prima a darlo a tutti? 

 

Forse a google pensano (a ragione IMHO) che molta gente con questa storia degli inviti si senta l33t   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## redview

credo che a loro piaccia molto quest'idea degli inviti..sicuramente è originale (almeno credo, nn ho sentito di altre email che funzionano così). imho credo che loro si aspettassero una più "frenetica" ricerca di questi benedetti inviti, invece, guardando la mia esperienza, me n'è caduto uno dal cielo e me ne sono trovati una valanga nella mia casella..ai quali però praticamente nessuno dei miei contatti è interessato!!

e poi suppongo sia anche una questione di gestione del servizio, dal momento che è ancora beta.

mah..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mettendo GMail come servizio beta, si parano il  culetto nel caso di eventuali disservizi && obbligano altri providers ad adeguarsi alle loro dimensioni.

Se stanno dando 50  :Shocked:  inviti a tutti è perchè probabilmente voglion testare quanto regge bene l'infrastruttura [devono aver dato una bella ]. Cmq con sta storia degli inviti sanno esattamente quanti utenti al max possono avere, cosa che non potrebbero controllare se ci fossero iscrizioni libere...

----------

## gutter

A me personalmente questa storia degli invitinon è mai piaciuta. Non la trovo asssolutamente una idea geniale.

Come diceva lavish, penso che alcune persone si sentano "importanti" dal momento che possono distribuire inviti e in gni caso ho notato che molti dei miei amici a cui ho chiesto se volessero degli inviti non erano interessati.

----------

## redview

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come diceva lavish, penso che alcune persone si sentano "importanti" dal momento che possono distribuire inviti
> 
> 

 

ma che gente gira?!  :Laughing: 

sentirsi importante perchÃ¨ si ha un invito per una casella email quando internet Ã¨ pieno di servizi email mi sembra alquanto assurdo!!ihih! ognuno ha le sue manie cmq..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

anche a me sembra una guerra tra poveri il sentirsi importanti perchè "c'hai gli inviti GMail".

Inoltre a me GMail non piace, causa privacy&Co [e da quando ho scoperto che il mio nick che il nome&cognome eran già occupati  :Twisted Evil: ] . 

C'è però da dire che l'interfaccia è pulita [anche se 5 minuti per ambientarti li devi spendere] l'auto completamento del campo destinatario è veramente una cosa geniale e per ora pubblicità non se ne vede. 

Domandone... rimarrà sempre così?O tra un po' arriveranno battendo cassa?E sapete se hanno intenzione di inserire banners&Co?

----------

## redview

spero che l'interfaccia resti così: è molto bella e velocissima in confronto ad altre webmails (che a me nn sono mai piaciute).

inoltre l'idea delle labels è assolutamente ottima e la ricerca è velocissima.

per quanto riguarda il batter cassa, nn credo che lo faranno: nel testo dell'invito recitano  *Quote:*   

> If you set up an
> 
> account, you'll be able to keep it even after we make Gmail more
> 
> widely available.

 

poi per la privacy sinceramente nn so saprei che dire..certo c'è da dire che gmail usa ssl, quindi un minimo più sicura rispetto alla media è.

per esempio, magari mi sbaglio nn essendo un esperto ma semplicemente reduce da un paio di ore di corso sui protocolli sicuri, con ettercap ho visto che le psw di virgilio ed alice mi venivano mandate totalmente in chiaro ogni volta che controllavo la posta..mentre con gmail no. secondo me nn bisogna tirarsi matti con sta storia della privacy..tutto imho!  :Smile: 

----------

## acidcrash

se a qualcuno avanzasse un account...io non ho ancora avuto modo provare gmail   :Laughing: 

acidcrash@email.it

Bye

AcidCrash

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@redview: NOn intendevo la sicurezza nel collegamento alla webmai o ai loro server pop, ma alla gestione fatto da google nei cfr della tua posta.

----------

## redview

@deadhead: avevo capito cosa intendevi. volevo solo dire che cmq ci sono anche dei pregi, sempre legati ad un discorso di sicurezza e quindi privacy. per quanto riguarda il comportamento di google nn sono informato: quello che dici sono tuoi pensieri/voci che hai sentito, oppure è provato?

ad es, io ho letto sta cosa: http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=3779

magari è possibile fare cose simili con le email..boh..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Non capisco perchè google dovrebbe spiare la vostra posta, mentre il server telecom, o tin, o yahoo, hotmail no...

In tutti i casi se hai una mail i dati stanno su un disco remoto!!

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In tutti i casi se hai una mail i dati stanno su un disco remoto!!

 

No ma io li cancello dal server quando li scarico   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## redview

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Non capisco perchï¿½ google dovrebbe spiare la vostra posta, mentre il server telecom, o tin, o yahoo, hotmail no...
> 
> In tutti i casi se hai una mail i dati stanno su un disco remoto!!

 

concordo in pieno.

e poi, rispondendo a zUgLiO, certamente, tu le email le scarichi dal server, perÃ² prima di scaricarle le email ci passano per il server e vi rimangono finchÃ¨ tu nn le scarichi! a questo punto l'Occhio Senza Palpebra potrebbe benissimo copiare le tue mail e leggersele con calma..  :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi, rispondendo a zUgLiO, certamente, tu le email le scarichi dal server, perÃ² prima di scaricarle le email ci passano per il server e vi rimangono finchÃ¨ tu nn le scarichi! 

 

Si si ma infatti stavo scherzando   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ora non ho il tempo di rileggere il 3d ne di cercare in zeusnews, cmq se la memoria non mi inganna che ci fosse stata una polemica circa la condotta di google nei cfr della posta e che addirittura la califotnia avesse varato una legge contro di essa.

In linea teorica qualunque isp potrebbe spiar le ns mail, ma quando sottoscrivi un abbonamento l'ISP ti dice quel che fa, ed è tenuto a rispettarlo. T fidi, altrimenti ti fai il tuo server mail oppure usi GPG x crittare ogni mail ovunque [il che non sarebbe male] [OT^2 sarebbe carino che PHPBB supportasse anche le chiavi gpg, nel profilo, oltre ai 400.000.000 di indirizzi di IM]

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> se a qualcuno avanzasse un account...io non ho ancora avuto modo provare gmail  
> 
> acidcrash@email.it 
> 
> Bye 
> ...

 

se vuoi te ne invio uno

----------

## acidcrash

Grazie deadhead per l'account.

Cmq inserendomi nell'argomento privacy/sicurezza di gmail,  nulla è sicuro..se uno vuole una sicurezza che si avvicini all'80/90%, si fa un suo server, lo rende sicuro, utilizza gpg e cmq la sicurezza totale non la raggiunge lo stesso; arriva un momento dove dove non abbiamo più controllo sul flusso di dati e questo accade sempre quando c'è una "terza parte". Io posso essere paranoico al 100%, ma dall'altra parte ci potrà sempre essere un individuo che non adotta le mie stesse misure di sicurezza..ed ecco il punto debole dell'anello. Quindi non starei ad accanirmi più di tanto su gmail, alla fine per quanto mi riguarda ogni  fornitore di servizi email potrebbe spiarmi; quindi se proprio devo scambiare dati di importanza vitale, utilizzo altri canali. Ovviamente non voglio scatenare flames, questa è solo la mia opinione.

AcidCrash

EDIT: Tiro deadhead me ne ha già mandato uno, grazie lo stesso

----------

## comio

volete sicurezza? iniziate ad usare i certificati e le crittografia.

Non credo che google sia più disonesto o più onesto dei vari libero/tin/tiscali/hotmail.

Bisogna assumere che il provider sia sempre un po' guardone, anche se non dovrebbe succedere.

Poi, se volete che le vostre mail con la vostra zita non siano intercettate... convincete la ragazza ad usare i certificati (io ancora non ci sono riuscito  :Sad: )

ovviamente imho

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

senza entrare in discorsi accademici, una conferma: gpg che critta da entrambe le parti basta, no? O c'è qualche rischio anche così?

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> senza entrare in discorsi accademici, una conferma: gpg che critta da entrambe le parti basta, no? O c'è qualche rischio anche così?

 

con gpg l'unico problema è il "non ripudio" e la sicurezza che una persona sia riconosciuta.

Con i certificati rilasciati dalle varie Certification Authority, in teoria, garantisci anche l'identità...

però alla fine anche gpg è ottimo.

ciao

----------

## acidcrash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> senza entrare in discorsi accademici, una conferma: gpg che critta da entrambe le parti basta, no? O c'è qualche rischio anche così?
> 
> 

 

Diciamo che così hai, come dicevo in precedenza, una sicurezza del 90%, forse anche un po' di più...rimangono sempre alcune possibilità di essere "attaccati"; per esempio dall'altra parte ci può essere una macchina già compromessa,  ci può essere un keylogger, qualcuno può avere accesso fisico a quella macchina, è possibile che qualcuno sfrutti le onde elettromagnetiche emesse dal tuo schermo (solo se CRT) per praticare una sorta di sniffing...insomma, i modi sono davvero tanti e imho la mail non è uno dei metodi più sicuri per scambiarsi informazioni confidenziali. 

AcidCrash

----------

## lavish

 *acidcrash wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> è possibile che qualcuno sfrutti le onde elettromagnetiche emesse dal tuo schermo (solo se CRT) per praticare una sorta di sniffing...
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Cosa   :Shocked:   ?

----------

## acidcrash

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa    ?

 

eh si..proprio così. Questo tipo di attacco, anche chiamato "tempest", consente di catturare le onde elettromagnetiche emesse da un normale monitor CRT (ma anche da una stampante per esempio...più difficile da un lcd che ha un emissione nettamente inferiore) e di ricostruirne il flusso fino ad avere un'immagine abbastanza chiara di quello che c'è sul tuo monitor. L'unica difesa è quella di schermare i cavi o, ancora meglio (vedi per esempio il pentagono) , quella di schermare l'intero edificio. Cmq se vuoi saperne un po' di più leggiti sto link:

http://www.eskimo.com/~joelm/tempestintro.html#What%20is

AcidCrash

----------

## ilithiiri

Visto che ho ancora 49 inviti gmail.... chiedete e mando: fontani at gmail dot com

-marco-

----------

## Tiro

anche io ho un vagone di inviti nel caso interessassero a qlcn...  :Wink: 

lerbacattivanonmuoremai _at_ gmail punto com

----------

## sovtek

Qualcuno avrebbe ancora un invito gmail per me ?

----------

## gutter

 *sovtek wrote:*   

> Qualcuno avrebbe ancora un invito gmail per me ?

 

Mandami una mail con il tuo indirizzo all'indirizzo email del mio profilo.

----------

